# petalive aggression formula



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I was doing some research on rat aggression cause of my little guy. I came across this stuff. It is supposedly a homeopathic remedy for aggression in pets. I'm not sure what to think about it. Here are some links to read up on it, or do a quick google search. I'm curious of others opinions of this stuff...

http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/aggression-formula-cat-dog-behavior.html

http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_131551_native_remedies_petalive_aggression_reviews

http://www.manataka.org/page961.html


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds like more of a dog/cat thing, i wouldnt try it on rats because dogs and cats are much larger than rats are, and the amount of some of the stuff in there might not be healthy for a rat. also one of the Ingredients is Lactose, which isnt very good for rats...another thing i noticed was, for cats you give them one PINCH....soooo i wouldnt want to try to calculate how much you'd give a rat, if one pinch calms an agressive cat down....a rat would prolly take like 6 little grains...have fun counting those out with tweezers.

idk, i wouldnt do it.. i would give it to a dog or a cat, but i wouldnt mess with it when it comes to a rat. 
so yea, thats my opinion!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you consider using those I would check with a vet first.

You can, however, also use Rescue Remedy/Animal Rescue (bach's flower based) which is a natural calmer and can help with aggressive or nervous rats. I use it quite often for various reasons and it seems to work well


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There are products available such as this: http://www.ratwarehouse.com/shop_detail.php?item=363&cat=11


----------

